# 1st BBQ Competition



## rstr hunter (Aug 16, 2011)

This weekend my brother and I were in our first BBQ contest.  It was a small invitational contest in Milbank, SD.  3 catagories chicken, ribs, and brisket.  We ended up doing pretty well getting 1st in chicken and 3rd in ribs.  We need to spend a little more time on the brisket as it did not work out very well this time.  Well we now have something to work on.  Sorry no q-view but did get a couple of pics with the trophies. 


























Not bad for a couple of guys with their Chargrillers versus all competition cookers.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2011)

Those trophy's are qview for me, nice job and congrats. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great looking countryside by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2011)

THAT'S AWESOME!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## terry colwell (Aug 17, 2011)

Two tropheys on your first competion is one hell of a great way to start your competion career


----------



## rstr hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks all. Don't know how much a career is ahead in this, but we did have fun and it's nice to know that others think we're competent cookers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

*Congratulations !!!!!!*


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2011)

Great job..........looks like a family event that was perfect......Looks like the corn is about ready too...........Dave


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats Hunter, Very well done


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 19, 2011)

WELL DONE GUYS!!!!

Rich


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations man! Indid my first comp in may and it was fun...tiresome and a lot of work but very fun! 
Congrats again and good luck in future events!
Dan


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice work guy's and congrats


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's amazing on your first competition.  Having fun with your family is the most important aspect of the event.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 19, 2011)

a 1st and 3rd first time out WOW


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 29, 2011)

Super cool! Great job guys!!!! My brother would be glad to see that Packer sweater too!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 29, 2011)

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## gunny r (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations. You are now winners and veterans. Way to goooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 29, 2011)

Way to make and entrance! Keep up the good work.  Now you can get more 'invitations'.


----------



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 4, 2012)

My hats off to you sir, this is indeed what having a good time and barbecuing is all about.

Awesome photos.  Thanks for sharing!

*woot woot my hats off to you!*

*wayne*


----------

